# SG FVF- Has anyone ever seen ...



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

this packaging? I have never seen it like this before. It must be their own packaging right?

Sealed Gawith Full Virginia Flake Pipe TinTobacco 1/2oz - eBay (item 220728171076 end time Jan-28-11 10:49:24 PST)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Never seen anything like that. I notice the UPC has that web pattern going right through it...a real UPC wouldn't have that, but something someone made on their home computer might. Smells fishy.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Never seen anything like that. I notice the UPC has that web pattern going right through it...a real UPC wouldn't have that, but something someone made on their home computer might. Smells fishy.


Yup, looks fake.
Never seen a 1/2 oz tin either.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Scam. That's a cheap tin you could pick up anywhere.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Seeing as how he's selling several other brands in the same type of tin I'm saying for sure it's bogus.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Seeing as how he's selling several other brands in the same type of tin I'm saying for sure it's bogus.


Wow, including a "sealed tin" of Anni Kake....


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I asked a question of him about the tins being from the original manufacture and if they were vacume sealed. I will post his answer if and when I get it. I have never seen anything like these so I would say they are home tinned.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Sam_Wheat said:


> this packaging? I have never seen it like this before. It must be their own packaging right?
> 
> Sealed Gawith Full Virginia Flake Pipe TinTobacco 1/2oz - eBay (item 220728171076 end time Jan-28-11 10:49:24 PST)


Dude, he clearly made that label on his home computer.

YouTube - It's a faaaaaake


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I wonder how ebay let's this slide becausethe value here is certainly not in the"collectible packaging"


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I put a report in on him... let ebay sort it out...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, I can't remember the name but that is one of the photoshop distort filters.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Anni Kake? Really? I believe it's only available in bulk isn't it? Even if it is available in tins that's not the tin Hearth & Home uses. That logo is the logo from Smoking Pipe Tobacco

This guy could have at least picked the right label.

Yeah, I sent the link to Eric at Smoking Pipe Tobacco Reviews and P&C if they want to do anything.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm almost certain these tins are tinned by pipesandcigars. I know they have tinned their blends before, however I've never seen them do it with someone else's bulk in such a manner. I obviously can't vouch for this specific tin but I do know for a fact they do it as I have bought tins from them in Chicago that went right from their hands to mine. Russ Oulette himself handed me tinned Anniversary Kake and Marble Kake for purchase FWIW.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I'm almost certain these tins are tinned by pipesandcigars. I know they have tinned their blends before, however I've never seen them do it with someone else's bulk in such a manner. I obviously can't vouch for this specific tin but I do know for a fact they do it as I have bought tins from them in Chicago that went right from their hands to mine. Russ Oulette himself handed me tinned Anniversary Kake and Marble Kake for purchase FWIW.


I've seen tinned H&H blends and they used the C&D/McCl style tin...could be though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm, I saw the Anni Kake tins & they sure seemed fishy to me. I don't know of a single manufacturer who sells 1/2 oz tins, especially ones that look like that.

You say they're legit though Mag?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, I saw the Anni Kake tins & they sure seemed fishy to me. I don't know of a single manufacturer who sells 1/2 oz tins, especially ones that look like that.
> 
> You say they're legit though Mag?


Not 100% for certain on these Jeff. I saw the 1/2 oz. AnnyKake tins a while back and dug around and decided from address and/or seller feedback that it was pipesandcigars doing it. I was watching one that sold for $0.01+ around $5 shipping like this of AnnyKake. I'd planned on making a bid and just forgot about it. The novelty of the whole thing was why I was interested in the purchase. To be honest, until seeing one that was a non pipesandcigars blend like the OP posted it never really crossed my mind about them being fugazi.

A buddy of mine joined up here and was gonna send his EPS a well aged tin of AnnyKake because he mentioned liking AnnyKake. The EPS got kinda crabby with him I guess and told him AnnyKake didn't exist in tins and he didn't know what he was talking about. Kinda pissed my buddy off and turned him off of the whole "forum experience." The moral of the story....I know a lot of people supposedly in the know don't know that P&C tins blends from time to time.

I will say I kinda wish some people would've handled this a little different. Drawing the attention of Ebay in particular, especially if this does prove out to be legit and from P&C, will not end up in our best interest where end running the Ebay rules for moving tobacco are concerned. That's not all bad perhaps. I've often wanted to report these scalper's that sell tins way over retail that are still available, but figure in the big scheme of things it will hurt us more than help. No one is forcing the fool and his money into seperation so I let it ride. :2


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is the style of H&H tin I have seen:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Here is the style of H&H tin I have seen:


Those are the ones I've purchased as well. They had a great deal of their blends in those tins at the Chicago show last year. They were most, if not all 3+ years old FWTW. There were 100's of tins on the table of various blends. No telling what was in the boxes they had under the tables. All I bought was AnnyKake and Marble Kake. At that point I was BROKE!!! :shock:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So this could be just sampler tins? since they are only 1/2oz. I guess I will go with pipesandcigars bulk anyways. I was interested in getting the annykake but not the ebay version.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Not 100% for certain on these Jeff. I saw the 1/2 oz. AnnyKake tins a while back and dug around and decided from address and/or seller feedback that it was pipesandcigars doing it. I was watching one that sold for $0.01+ around $5 shipping like this of AnnyKake. I'd planned on making a bid and just forgot about it. The novelty of the whole thing was why I was interested in the purchase. To be honest, until seeing one that was a non pipesandcigars blend like the OP posted it never really crossed my mind about them being fugazi.
> 
> A buddy of mine joined up here and was gonna send his EPS a well aged tin of AnnyKake because he mentioned liking AnnyKake. The EPS got kinda crabby with him I guess and told him AnnyKake didn't exist in tins and he didn't know what he was talking about. Kinda pissed my buddy off and turned him off of the whole "forum experience." The moral of the story....I know a lot of people supposedly in the know don't know that P&C tins blends from time to time.
> 
> I will say I kinda wish some people would've handled this a little different. Drawing the attention of Ebay in particular, especially if this does prove out to be legit and from P&C, will not end up in our best interest where end running the Ebay rules for moving tobacco are concerned. That's not all bad perhaps. I've often wanted to report these scalper's that sell tins way over retail that are still available, but figure in the big scheme of things it will hurt us more than help. No one is forcing the fool and his money into seperation so I let it ride. :2


I don't believe that. I have been selling for a long time on Ebay. If I see something not right I tell Ebay and let Ebay sort it out. Everyone knows what people are selling on Ebay but that is legit tobacco. If it's fake then it's no better than a coach purse that is made in china and says cooch purse. In the long run it will help everyone keep it fair.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I just got an email from this dickhead which I will post here later. the seller made the label and package the product himself. end of story.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I just got an email from this dickhead which I will post here later. the seller made the label and package the product himself. end of story.


Wow, I have been scammed too then because I bought a tin of his although it hasn't arrived yet.

Sealed Anniversary Kake Pipe Tin Tobacco 1/2oz - eBay (item 220725677550 end time Jan-16-11 09:34:33 PST)

collectable Tin indeed. I bet it isn't sealed either, how could it be?

Still 50 cents is 50 cents. I worked hard for that money:juggle:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

x6ftundx said:


> I don't believe that. I have been selling for a long time on Ebay. If I see something not right I tell Ebay and let Ebay sort it out. Everyone knows what people are selling on Ebay but that is legit tobacco. If it's fake then it's no better than a coach purse that is made in china and says cooch purse. In the long run it will help everyone keep it fair.


I see tinned AnnyKake vs. Coach purse as a an apples and oranges thing. Since it sounds like it may be below the boards I don't think it's bad if it gets stopped. It's just that figuring this out without Ebay involved would've been quite simple. If you don't know something reporting it to everyone you can think of is not necessarily the best course of action. :flock:

Do you report all tobaccos that are legit, though still in violation of Ebay's policy with such fervor?

These things are selling for nothing and I think most anyone who would spend big money for tins knows pretty much what's up. I don't really see some dude in his basement tinning the little tins much different than if it was P&C. It's just a silly little novelty at best either way.



Mister Moo said:


> I just got an email from this dickhead which I will post here later. the seller made the label and package the product himself. end of story.


Can't wait to see this. Is he a good 'un Moo?



sounds7 said:


> Wow, I have been scammed too then because I bought a tin of his although it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Sealed Anniversary Kake Pipe Tin Tobacco 1/2oz - eBay (item 220725677550 end time Jan-16-11 09:34:33 PST)
> 
> ...


I'll double your money if you're really distraught over being snookered. :bolt:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze. Maybe I should bust out my last jar of Stoney & split it up into 1/2 oz "tins" & put them up. I betcha those "Official Esoterica" tins would fetch a handsome price on the fleabay market. :fear:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Geeze. Maybe I should bust out my last jar of Stoney & split it up into 1/2 oz "tins" & put them up. I betcha those "Official Esoterica" tins would fetch a handsome price on the fleabay market. :fear:


Why bother, just do this. :frusty::anim_soapbox:

Stoney in the Jar


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

johnmoss said:


> Why bother, just do this. :frusty::anim_soapbox:
> 
> Stoney in the Jar


:crash:

That can't be allowed.....


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> :crash:
> 
> That can't be allowed.....


Come on it's in "Collectable Mason Jar Packaging"

The bad thing is, I think if to many of these things are reported then ebay will kill the sale of all tins with tobacco still in them. There are few that are truly our of production baccy's that I will purchase off ebay for a premium.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> :crash:
> 
> That can't be allowed.....


Wow!!! :ask:

That is definitely the most blatant disregard for Ebay's tobacco policy I've ever seen. I wonder if the seller actually read the disclaimer when he put it in the item description. It shouldn't be long now before a search yields a lot less results again for a while. Oh well, I won't be the rat but do have to admit I almost couldn't have any hard feelings over this one. That's pretty bad IMO. :nono:

On edit: I just read through all the guys added comments at the bottom of the listing. This also includes an *open* tin of Escudo that has had approximately 1/5 of the contents smoked as well as a broken pipe. Good find!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

johnmoss said:


> Come on it's in "Collectable Mason Jar Packaging"
> 
> The bad thing is, I think if to many of these things are reported then ebay will kill the sale of all tins with tobacco still in them. There are few that are truly our of production baccy's that I will purchase off ebay for a premium.





ultramag said:


> Wow!!! :ask:
> 
> That is definitely the most blatant disregard for Ebay's tobacco policy I've ever seen. I wonder if the seller actually read the disclaimer when he put it in the item description. It shouldn't be long now before a search yields a lot less results again for a while. Oh well, I won't be the rat but do have to admit I almost couldn't have any hard feelings over this one. That's pretty bad IMO. :nono:
> 
> On edit: I just read through all the guys added comments at the bottom of the listing. This also includes an *open* tin of Escudo that has had approximately 1/5 of the contents smoked as well as a broken pipe. Good find!!!


While it is a blatant disregard for their rules, I'm sure not gonna report them. I have a bad feeling they're just looking for an excuse to ban the sale of tobacco altogether. Personally I think it's a completely ridiculous rule to prohibit the sale of a legal product, but maybe it's just me :ask:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I see tinned AnnyKake vs. Coach purse as a an apples and oranges thing. Since it sounds like it may be below the boards I don't think it's bad if it gets stopped. It's just that figuring this out without Ebay involved would've been quite simple. If you don't know something reporting it to everyone you can think of is not necessarily the best course of action. :flock:
> 
> Do you report all tobaccos that are legit, though still in violation of Ebay's policy with such fervor?
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't report all tobacco, only idiots like this. It makes everyone selling tobacco look bad. If you are going to sell something at least say that it's the right thing and not try and scam someone. That is what I hate the most. I don't mind the people selling the bags or jars, like they shouldn't but when they sell this stuff, that totally different. He is trying to scam people on purpose and that should be delt with the right way with Ebay.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> :crash:
> 
> That can't be allowed.....


That listing just gets funnier and funnier the more you read!...and remember you ARE supporting an _*artist*_!!!

lol!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, glad that's cleared up!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I smell nothing but trouble coming out of this thread from here on out. Someone should close this!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

criptonite said:


> Hello yeah im the one that doing the auction on ebay if you guys are concern by a picture then dont bid on it. the contens inside are original and they are not fake. Infact they been aging in a celler for over a year. Dont worry i took the picture of it down they be in a plain silver tin and they are sealed with shrink wrap. And the guy calling me a dickhead? not i think your the dickhead. Peace out.


Classy first post. :kicknuts:

Calling a respected member here names in your first post will likely not bode well, especially when your actions we're discussing are questionable at best. :nono: Doing it in a way that doesn't really even make sense with very poor use of English is.......well......just dumb.

Ding!!! :2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Classy first post. :kicknuts:
> 
> Calling a respected member here names in your first post will likely not bode well, especially when your actions we're discussing are questionable at best. :nono: Doing it in a way that doesn't really even make sense with very poor use of English is.......well......just dumb.
> 
> Ding!!! :2


+++1


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

criptonite said:


> Hello yeah im the one that doing the auction on ebay if you guys are concern by a picture then dont bid on it. the contens inside are original and they are not fake. Infact they been aging in a celler for over a year. Dont worry i took the picture of it down they be in a plain silver tin and they are sealed with shrink wrap. And the guy calling me a dickhead? not i think your the dickhead. Peace out.


Wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

x6ftundx said:


> Nope, I don't report all tobacco, only idiots like this. It makes everyone selling tobacco look bad. If you are going to sell something at least say that it's the right thing and not try and scam someone. That is what I hate the most. I don't mind the people selling the bags or jars, like they shouldn't but when they sell this stuff, that totally different. He is trying to scam people on purpose and that should be delt with the right way with Ebay.


I can kind of see your rationale in part. I guess to me the container it's placed in doesn't matter quite so much. Trying to fake the labels I guess will come down to exactly how far the seller goes to make it seem legit manufacturer packaging vs. being honest about it when questioned prior to auctions end. I'll concede this is probably not good overall, however I stand firmly against involving Ebay in this. I agree with commonsenseman's take on this that Ebay would most likely just like to remove tobacco period. At the very best they are obviously not really for the free trade of legal tobacco products. :2


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, this place has had some crazy drama the past few days! I suppose we're paying for the bout of post-holiday generosity that happened a couple weeks back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

criptonite said:


> Hello yeah im the one that doing the auction on ebay if you guys are concern by a picture then dont bid on it. the contens inside are original and they are not fake. Infact they been aging in a celler for over a year. Dont worry i took the picture of it down they be in a plain silver tin and they are sealed with shrink wrap. And the guy calling me a dickhead? not i think your the dickhead. Peace out.


Me thinks he doth protest to much. Personally I hope this is his first and last post on Puff.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Whoa! Didn't intend for this thread to go where it did. I was just concerned and thought I would bring it to the attention of the fine people here. 

Like Ultramag said ...well I couldn't have said it any better. This is/was a valid concern and there is no need for you (the seller) to be upset.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

One other point on the general topic of eBay and tobacco sales...clearly they know that people are selling tobacco that is still readily available and that the tins are not collectable and have nothing to do with the value of the purchase. They would have to be blind and/or stupid not too (and they are neither.) I think eBay is so greedy to make a buck that, while they will delete auctions that are reported they won't cancel all sales until (and if) the government steps in and makes them. However, I worry that selling tobacco on eBay, if it comes to the attention of the wrong folks, will provide the Antis with more ammunition and yet another "reason" to shut down all Internet tobacco sales. I mean, really, how hard would it be for some Anti group to set up a sting and have a minor buy loads of tobacco on eBay? That would make great TV news, and fodder for a congressional committee hearing. This is what concerns me the most because if we lose the ability to buy tobacco over the Internet that will really hurt pipe smoking and pipe smokers.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I suppose we can message the eBay seller to confirm that he/she posted on this forum. I think it would only be fair to ensure the seller doesn't get a bad rap from someone posting here who might be claiming to be the seller with that exact intent.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Jivey said:


> I smell nothing but trouble coming out of this thread from here on out. Someone should close this!


I disagree.

Free debate on issues that affect us is not a bad thing. Myself and x6ftundx are having a little debate on Ebay tobacco listings in a mutually respectful manner I feel. We can have a difference of opinion and not resort to name calling or bashing as we have done and maybe find a common ground. Moo most definitely still has some light to shed on the subject that will help us all find out what kind of seller this is and rather he should 110% for sure be avoided. Last but not least, the new guy is going to learn to be respectful and represent himself properly or seek life elsewhere. I think we all win.

I'm a member of a pipe forum where free debate is heavily moderated. If it's not nice or positive it's frowned upon, period. Without allowing some negative commentary all the positive commentary in the world really means nothing IMO.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

criptonite said:


> Hello yeah im the one that doing the auction on ebay if you guys are concern by a picture then dont bid on it. the contens inside are original and they are not fake. Infact they been aging in a celler for over a year. Dont worry i took the picture of it down they be in a plain silver tin and they are sealed with shrink wrap. And the guy calling me a dickhead? not i think your the dickhead. Peace out.


Sounds to me like we should follow supermans example and stay away from criptonite!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That Stonehaven listing is ridiculous. Free tea sample? But wait, there's more! Bid in the next 10 minutes and I'll include this lightly listened to CD of Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> That Stonehaven listing is ridiculous. Free tea sample? But wait, there's more! Bid in the next 10 minutes and I'll include this lightly listened to CD of Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass!


He's the Ron Popeil of Tobacco. I'd jump on the deal if he included a pocket fisherman!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> One other point on the general topic of eBay and tobacco sales...clearly they know that people are selling tobacco that is still readily available and that the tins are not collectable and have nothing to do with the value of the purchase. They would have to be blind and/or stupid not too (and they are neither.) I think eBay is so greedy to make a buck that, while they will delete auctions that are reported they won't cancel all sales until (and if) the government steps in and makes them. However, I worry that selling tobacco on eBay, if it comes to the attention of the wrong folks, will provide the Antis with more ammunition and yet another "reason" to shut down all Internet tobacco sales. I mean, really, how hard would it be for some Anti group to set up a sting and have a minor buy loads of tobacco on eBay? That would make great TV news, and fodder for a congressional committee hearing. This is what concerns me the most because if we lose the ability to buy tobacco over the Internet that will really hurt pipe smoking and pipe smokers.


One way to make sure that he is 18 (in theory) is to make it pay pal only. You have to have a credit card and be 18 and verified by pay pal to get an account.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Free debate on issues that affect us is not a bad thing. Myself and x6ftundx are having a little debate on Ebay tobacco listings in a mutually respectful manner I feel. We can have a difference of opinion and not resort to name calling or bashing as we have done and maybe find a common ground. Moo most definitely still has some light to shed on the subject that will help us all find out what kind of seller this is and rather he should 110% for sure be avoided. Last but not least, the new guy is going to learn to be respectful and represent himself properly or seek life elsewhere. I think we all win.
> 
> I'm a member of a pipe forum where free debate is heavily moderated. If it's not nice or positive it's frowned upon, period. Without allowing some negative commentary all the positive commentary in the world really means nothing IMO.


+1 I don't mind talking about this stuff in a civil manner. Heck our country was made on this type of discussion (free speech, not tobacco).


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

criptonite said:


> Hello yeah im the one that doing the auction on ebay if you guys are concern by a picture then dont bid on it. the contens inside are original and they are not fake. Infact they been aging in a celler for over a year. Dont worry i took the picture of it down they be in a plain silver tin and they are sealed with shrink wrap. And the guy calling me a dickhead? not i think your the dickhead. Peace out.


You can also reimburse my money to my ****** or risk losing you sleabay account for fraud.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I feel as much urge to shut this down as I do to shut down a three card monte game: none. If suckas want to pay to play, I've got no issue with it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> One way to make sure that he is 18 (in theory) is to make it pay pal only. You have to have a credit card and be 18 and verified by pay pal to get an account.


That's good to know. I'm not an eBay tobacco seller (I tend to buy, not sell tobacco...lol) but it's good info to know.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I asked a question of him on ebay about the tins. And his answer to me was he banned me from bidding on them because he said I bad mouthed him on here. All I said was I asked him about them and would post his answer when I got it didn't see this as talking bad about him. Oh well just goes to show.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im actually wondering what Russ Ouellette at P&C would think about his product being passed off on ebay in counterfeit fashion. There are laws against this sort of thing in america are there not?
Padro if you read this I appreciate the refund on my ebay but you really need to be careful about how you represent your listings in the future. While I will keep my own word and take no further action, others may not be so willing. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!!!

Personally I don't have any issues with a seller repackaging a product as long as he is clear about what he's done. Now the manufactures of the tobacco may have a completely different outlook on such a thing.

With that said, I will also add that the guy's first post on here was very bad form. A simple "hey guys the tobacco is legit" would have eased a lot of the fuss about this auction....and banning members who have just posted in this thread...Class act! :crash:

Having been heavily involved in an auction website/community, I've known guys to ban people from their auctions over stupid shit like this before, and usually these individuals aren't worth a damn as human beings and are really nothing more than a waist of air.:hn

That mason jar auction is awesome! just LOL. Looking at how much he's selling and the price it's up to, it seems like a decent deal....but you know very well the snipers are going to drive that auction way up in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> I feel as much urge to shut this down as I do to shut down a three card monte game: none. If suckas want to pay to play, I've got no issue with it.


I'm with you. but I am not with someone who steals a logo and trademark and uses it as his own.

I stand by my original post and reject anyone repackaging without a clear statement. what the seller did was deceptive if not fraudulent and should be discouraged in the strongest terms. and I admit my choice of words above was not appropriate. I should have called him a thieving little bastage instead. Ding! My first in years.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> I just got an email ... which I will post here later.


Dear uniquebriar,
The label looks odd [and] the 1/2 oz. packaging is atypical. Who packaged this tobacco and where?
___________________________________________________________________________________

Hello Sir.
It looks odd maybe or maybe not? I think it looks hot. I did all the work to this never to be found tin. Its Unique. What counts is whats inside  Regards UniqueBriar


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What about my dickhead?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

criptonite said:


> Anyone asking me more dumb question will also be banned from the listing no exeptions. Regards UniqueBriar.:car:


How did you get negative 82 ring gauge points here with your first post?

Ah, dammit! Banned!!!!!! I'm such a "Ricardo Cabeza". Wait, in Spanish that would Cabeza de Ricardo... I think...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

criptonite said:


> Welcome to my ban list on my auctions listing. Anyone asking me more dumb question will also be banned from the listing no exeptions. Regards UniqueBriar.:car:


Ooooooo...banned by UniqueBriar....how terrible. I guess Moo will just have to live with the pounds and pounds of well aged Stonehaven he already has in his cellar...LOL.

I may ask you a dumb question so I can have the pleasure of being banned by you.

Oh yeah, and while you are at it please ban yourself from Puff. You've already overstayed your welcome.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

criptonite said:


> LOL Mister M()() you need to go and drink yourself a REDBULL!!! If you knew the tin looks odd then why ask me dumb questions about it. Then come to this forum to cry like a baby about it. If your so into novelty in tins just go bid on empty ones to collect. Dont hate the player hate the game. Im not out here to scam no one everyone wants to have the good smoke if they can find one. *Welcome to my ban list on my auctions listing. Anyone asking me more dumb question will also be banned from the listing no exeptions*. Regards UniqueBriar.:car:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG you guys were banned from his auctions! hahahahah Holy crap I bet your all hurtin! Please ban me also so I am never tempted to buy your crap ok thanks. Honesty on your listing would have been nice. If you just would have posted that you repackaged it yourself no one would have cared. Your intentions were deceptive that is the issue. BTW nice ring gauge(that must be a record?)

on a side note I think it is time to go open a real tin and smoke it....


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Mag... I apologize with my first post being vague... I do not think it should be closed to prevent your debate. I was thinking after the "alleged" seller's first post people would start piling on him and name calling would ensue. I am all for a good debate, I was merely trying to avoid name calling. 


ultramag said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Free debate on issues that affect us is not a bad thing. Myself and x6ftundx are having a little debate on Ebay tobacco listings in a mutually respectful manner I feel. We can have a difference of opinion and not resort to name calling or bashing as we have done and maybe find a common ground. Moo most definitely still has some light to shed on the subject that will help us all find out what kind of seller this is and rather he should 110% for sure be avoided. Last but not least, the new guy is going to learn to be respectful and represent himself properly or seek life elsewhere. I think we all win.
> 
> I'm a member of a pipe forum where free debate is heavily moderated. If it's not nice or positive it's frowned upon, period. Without allowing some negative commentary all the positive commentary in the world really means nothing IMO.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Mag... I apologize with my first post being vague... I do not think it should be closed to prevent your debate. I was thinking after the "alleged" seller's first post people would start piling on him and name calling would ensue. I am all for a good debate, I was merely trying to avoid name calling.


He just called me OLD!!!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Not old, nicely aged.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont have any plume I hope!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

op2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I dont have any plume I hope!


If you have some age on you and don't have any plume, it just means you have no sugars in you. Which must mean you're bitter!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not a record Todd, by a long shot.

I'm not a pipe smoker but a negative bump just got applied from me as well.:nono:

Pedro: If you are going to engage in verbal stoushing with members here I would suggest you attend a few grammar classes first lest you make yourself look even more pitiful.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> It's not a record Todd, by a long shot.
> 
> I'm not a pipe smoker but a negative bump just got applied from me as well.:nono:


Holy crap! Tashaz, that profile pic just made me spit water out! That got a RG bump!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

owaindav said:


> If you have some age on you and don't have any plume, it just means you have no sugars in you. Which must mean you're bitter!


I wouldnt say bitter more in the line of refined. ipe:ipe:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> It's not a record Todd, by a long shot.
> 
> I'm not a pipe smoker but a negative bump just got applied from me as well.:nono:
> 
> Pedro: If you are going to engage in verbal stoushing with members here I would suggest you attend a few grammar classes first lest you make yourself look even more pitiful.


I was getting ready to send you a pm about that lol!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Holy crap! Tashaz, that profile pic just made me spit water out! That got a RG bump!


LMAO. Thankyou Dave, it did it's job then. :thumb:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

criptonite said:


> LOL Mister M()() you need to go and drink yourself a REDBULL!!! If you knew the tin looks odd then why ask me dumb questions about it. Then come to this forum to cry like a baby about it. If your so into novelty in tins just go bid on empty ones to collect. Dont hate the player hate the game. Im not out here to scam no one everyone wants to have the good smoke if they can find one. Welcome to my ban list on my auctions listing. Anyone asking me more dumb question will also be banned from the listing no exeptions. Regards UniqueBriar.:car:


I ony have two more things to say. One, I'm sorry it can be perceived that I even remotely stood up for this Ebay listing. You have proved to be most everything wrong with Ebay, the pipe-smoking community, and possibly humanity in general all rolled into one as far as I'm concerned. Two, I regret that I have but one ding to give for my pipe forum today.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

criptonite said:


> Who gives a crap about Sonic Rings give all negative Rings whatever the hell they mean which it dosent mean anything to me on this corrupted forum. Old people acting like children. I guess to much smoking that pipe has gotten your head all twisted.:bolt:


Who said we were old? I'd bet I'm younger than you. Also, you are the one acting like a child, and your previous posts made about as much sense as a preschooler's random musings.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok now we all have vented. The big question is "Where can we get SG FVF for real" (more than a 1/2 oz of course) and is warrens avatar perfect for him!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL, what the hell, this guy comes here threatening us. What does he think, we need him. Can I be put on your banned list also. WHat kind of question do I need to ask you? 

If you really want your fleabay business to work, I would do some reading up on how to relate with people bro... We don't need you, you need us the consumer.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

When people deserve it, a little name calling never hurts anyone :thumb:



Jivey said:


> Mag... I apologize with my first post being vague... I do not think it should be closed to prevent your debate. I was thinking after the "alleged" seller's first post people would start piling on him and name calling would ensue. I am all for a good debate, I was merely trying to avoid name calling.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

How very odd, seems that all of our little friend's posts have disappeared from this thread. His doing or a mod? Don't know how that works.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My doing. He is banned. Closing this up.


----------

